# What color jacket & pants with these helmet & goggles?



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Not to be offensive, but outfit coordination is literally the least important thing to worry about. 

In fact, nothing screams gaper more than someone decked head to toe in matching gear. 

Just buy what is comfy, and functional for your style of riding.


----------



## Saibot (Nov 12, 2014)

neachdainn said:


> Not to be offensive, but outfit coordination is literally the least important thing to worry about.
> 
> In fact, nothing screams gaper more than someone decked head to toe in matching gear.
> 
> Just buy what is comfy, and functional for your style of riding.


Well since we have no places open yet here on the east side of canada, theres not much else to worry about  lol


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well what color stickers do you have on your board?


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Saibot said:


> Well since we have no places open yet here on the east side of canada, theres not much else to worry about  lol


St-Sauveur opened last week. :embarrased1:


----------



## ML16 (Jul 28, 2014)

Black? Who cares, ride whatever you like/can afford/feels comfortable?


----------



## Saibot (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh cmon guys. Of course whatever i buy will be in my price range and comfortable, but Isnt the point of the fashion forum for fashion (ie. aesthetics?)??


----------



## Saibot (Nov 12, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Well what color stickers do you have on your board?


believe it or not, i dont have any. :happy:


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Well to stay on topic as you wished, let me say this.

Your green goggles dont really match your blue helmet and khaki pants to begin with...

So just get a dark jacket and call it a day. Black, patterened, maybe dark blue or green.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Saibot said:


> Well since we have no places open yet here on the east side of canada, theres not much else to worry about  lol


Sure there is: do some exercise to be fitter when you hit the slopes, yoga? stretching, training... Looking at videos to work your stoke, technique. Look for possible destinations, prices etc. Check your boots, boards, bindings etc to make sure nothing broke in the off-season. Lots of stuff.

For clothing advice... who dressed you when you were growing up? ask them.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Color is the most important...you want to make those selfies pop so you look good on your social twit....who cares if you can ride.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here bud, now even your pants tie in with all your gear after you buy this.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Everyone here is just going to say "ride in whatever u want it shouldnt matter etc don b a *****". But I get it - if you're going to spend money doing something that you care about then you may as well look nice doing it. 

Love the goggles.. with those and the tan pants you could just wear all dark, earthy, or neutral tones and be golden. But I find it hard to suggest a jacket given that helmet in the mix. Problem is, if you wear a neutral or dark color jacket then your head is going to light up like a gay-pride parade on the 4th of July. And if you try to wear a bright-ish jacket then you have too many different colors clashing and you'll look like a clown drowning in tie-die shirts (and it would look inbalanced with the neutral colored pants).

I'd ditch the helmet since I hate that color personally, but if you REALLY want to keep it then you should ditch the pants. Maybe get pants to match the goggles or helmet color, then just a neutral-toned jacket.


----------



## Saibot (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyways just an update. I ordered this jacket + an orange facemask. Might get new pants as well -- We'll see how it all looks when it gets here.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Play on playa...

It IS in the fashion section of the forum, so you're ok in asking. Don't mind the non contributing comments.

First, I will say that function trumps fashion in this hobby/sport any day. Go with outerwear that will keep you dry and layer for warmth. 

That being said....fashion wise...if you bought that jacket, I'd say ditch the pants and go with a black pair since everything else is bright. Earth tone khaki doesn't really mix with the other stuff.

Oh, and have the skill to back the steez so you don't look like a total gape. Have fun.

-J-


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

the real question is what kind of beard shape should go with those goggles. definitely balbo


----------



## Saibot (Nov 12, 2014)

SoCalSoul said:


> Play on playa...
> 
> It IS in the fashion section of the forum, so you're ok in asking. Don't mind the non contributing comments.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment. I'm likely going to go with white pants.

I've been boarding since i was in elementary school so i think i'll be fine.




augie said:


> the real question is what kind of beard shape should go with those goggles. definitely balbo


Probably cant get that much facial hair within the next few weeks before i head out to my local hill.

I will definately buy this though


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

it's too late now, but I would go for a green jacket same color as the goggles...


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the beard is definitely the most important thing on the mountain. not only is it awesome but if it's big and thick enough you don't need a face warmer mask thingamajob which makes the beard twice as awesome.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

got no beard...but the stashe...frickin sabertooth icicles .... even little kids know you been gettin it :hairy:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Meh, I think you should have gone more neutral with the jacket considering all the other colors you got going on. That helmet is throwing it all off. But honestly, no one really gives a shit on the hill. I actually think too matchy-matchy looks odd, but I don't spend time critiquing what people are wearing. If you can ride and are cool as shit, I'm down to ride with you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SoCalSoul said:


> Oh, and *have the skill to back the steez so you don't look like a total gape.* Have fun.
> 
> -J-


^^^this^^^

When you have this,.. you can wear *whatever the fuck you want* and the only thing _*anyone*_ is going to notice is your skillz! :jumping1: Lacking the skills,..? Yeah,… you better look good in what you're wearing cuz they'll be laughin' and hatin' on ya for the way you ride! :facepalm3: :hairy:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

If you were looking to match you went with the wrong colors. Blue and green? Come on. Better just get a fart bag and call it a day.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> If you were looking to match you went with the wrong colors. Blue and green? Come on. *Better just get a fart bag and call it a day.*


That just got an absurd amount of laughter out of me. :rofl4:

Thanks for that!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

We need to rename this emoticon :hairy: : chomps :

chomps for some reason I just associate it with you. Nothin' against you...it's just the way it is.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

radiomuse210 said:


> We need to rename this emoticon :hairy: : chomps :
> 
> chomps for some reason I just associate it with you. Nothin' against you...it's just the way it is.



:lol:
Kiddo,.. you have *no* idea! :laugh:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol:
> Kiddo,.. you have *no* idea! :laugh:


I thought it looked more like a smiling merkin.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I thought it looked more like a smiling merkin.


Well I'm scarred for life.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bamfboardman said:


> Well I'm scarred for life.


…coulda been worse! Coulda been sticking his tongue out! :dunno:


----------



## snowlight (Sep 2, 2014)

ride naked


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Bright colours are so last decade! You'll look like a kids TV character. I hope you're decent - there's nothing worse than a neon gaper with their back foot swishing away counter rotating down a blue run. Anyway whatever makes you happy. Now where's that lube?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Hahaha, I just bought a more mature black jacket and khaki pants.:embarrased1:
I think I would rather be that dude wears normally and being able to throw methods for days than this flashy newb falling on his ass...for days.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Ive always gravitated towards base or neutral colors. This thread got me thinking about a funny vid from a few years back ha. 

MAD TV Abercrombie & Fitch skit - YouTube


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

You mentioned getting white pants - i would avoid that. As clean and pure as you think snow is, those white pants will be yellow/brown by lunchtime, and thats not because you got into scary situations. I bought white pants a while back and regretted it ever since


----------

